# Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Das sommerlicher Ausnahmezustand hält an, noch immer arbeitet die PCGH-Redaktion Urlaubs-bedingt auf halber Mannstärke. Dabei ist nächste Woche Abgabe.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## XD-User (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Anno 1701 als Vollversion ist ja mal sehr nice 
Bild 4: Herr Stöwer sieht schon leicht genervt aus von seinen lieben Gehäusen 
Bild 8: Herr Vötter ist nicht im Urlaub, die fähigere Kraft von beiden hat einfach seinen Job + Platz übernommen


----------



## keinnick (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wo ist Phil?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Von wegen Urlaub. So ein Festival ist vieles, aber kein Urlaub. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## OctoCore (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Frank Stöwer ist sowieso ein unbesungener Held.
Immer Mano-a-Mano mit sinistrer Hardware zugange.
Nicht so wie die CPU/GPU-Fraktion, die sich nach Transplantation der Hardware auf dem Teststandmotherboard hinter die sichere Deckung ihrer 30"-Monitore zurückzieht. 
Ich hoffe, Frank trägt seine Narben mit Stolz. Ist eben ein Job für echte Kerle.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Von wegen Urlaub. So ein Festival ist vieles, aber kein Urlaub.
> MfG,
> Raff


 Das könnte was "Sommer-Breeziges" gewesen sein..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

"Das ist ein Bingo! Sagt man das so?"
"Einfach nur bingo."

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hoffentlich waren genügend Blutreserven auf Lager. Nicht das Herr Stöwer bleibende Schäden dovonträgt?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also ich könnte mit dem blauen Bildschirmrahmen nicht arbeiten, zudem sieht das nicht schön aus.


----------



## Laptophasser (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Raff macht Mal Urlaub?
Ich dachte der lebt nur für PCGH und ab und zu für seine Grafikkarten


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Finde ich ja toll, dass bei PCGH die DVDs noch handbemalt werden!


----------



## Tommi1 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@Raff:
wieviel leere Bierflaschen hast Du denn da unter Deinem Schreibtisch stehen?
Oder sind das Asbachflaschen?
(Siehe Bild 8)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> @Raff:
> wieviel leere Bierflaschen hast Du denn da unter Deinem Schreibtisch stehen?
> Oder sind das Asbachflaschen?
> (Siehe Bild 8)



Asbach natürlich und die wären natürlich Uralt . Ich hätte den Datenträger mit dem Mund bemalt in Öl ( für Anno passend )


----------



## Tommi1 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Dachte ich es mir doch...
Von wegen Festival... Unterm Tisch hat er gelegen.
Raff würde ja nie seine Tasse so alleine da stehen lassen...


----------



## TempestX1 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

edit : ...............


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

anno sehr geil, hab ich bisher noch nicht reu mich aber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Spar ich wenigstens Geld, habe alle Teile bis auf 2070


----------



## joraku (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Finde ich ja toll, dass bei PCGH die DVDs noch handbemalt werden!


 
Natürlich, ist doch klar - und jetzt rate mal mit was für einen Job sich die Redaktion in der Osterzeit Geld dazuverdient?


----------



## ToBeFr33 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Anstatt Ersthilfe zu leisten, werden hier Gafferfotos geknipst und veröffentlicht (Bild 4-Herr Stöwer)... besonders gut leiden könnt ihr euch wohl nicht, wa?


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



joraku schrieb:


> Natürlich, ist doch klar - und jetzt rate mal mit was für einen Job sich die Redaktion in der Osterzeit Geld dazuverdient?


 Indem sie Eier ausblasen? Vielleicht sogar diese bunt einfärben? Oder ihre Aiming-Skills nutzen um dem Osterhäschen mit der Schrotflinte sein Fell zu perforieren? Fragen über Fragen, die man nur mit Raff über einer Flasche Weinbrand klären kann, wahlweise auch bei einer Schorle.

P.S. Ihr habt übrigens exakt die gleichen Ivy-Systeme wie wir in der Uni, fällt mir gerade auf.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Rolk schrieb:


> Hoffentlich waren genügend Blutreserven auf Lager. Nicht das Herr Stöwer bleibende Schäden dovonträgt?


 
Für die kleinen Notfälle  bei PCGH aber sicher mit einer CPU oder GPU drauf


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Herr Waadt bei der Entscheidungsfindung für den passenden Kühler unseres  Mini-PCs. Dabei geht er auf gleiche Art und Weise vor , wie ein  bestimmter Boris aus einem Guy-Ritchie-Film. "Schwer ist guut.."


  ---> Schwer ist zuverlässig! Wenn sie klemmt, kannst du ihm über Schädel ziehen! 
(Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten)

Hoffentlich macht das Daniel nicht mit den Kühlern bei seinen Kollegen! *KLONK*


----------



## Asus4ever (19. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die nächste Ausgabe scheint interessant zu werden! 
Freue mich schon auf Anno 1701... Bisher nie dazu gekommen, es zu kaufen ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 1: Anno 1701 als Vollversion ist ja mal sehr nice



/sign.
War am Samstag schon in Versuchung, die PCG deswegen zu kaufen, habe mich dann aber sinnvollerweise zum warten entschlossen 




ToBeFr33 schrieb:


> Anstatt Ersthilfe zu leisten, werden hier Gafferfotos geknipst und veröffentlicht (Bild 4-Herr Stöwer)... besonders gut leiden könnt ihr euch wohl nicht, wa?


 
Wenn etwas wütendes, zähnefletschendes, bluttriefendes auf sie zuläuft, packen echte Spieler halt nicht den Verbandskasten aus, sondern drücken ab. Glückssache, dass in dem Fall nur eine Kamera in der Hand lag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ohne abgetrennte Gliedmaßen sind es eh nur leichte Kratzer. Vielleicht gab es ja von Thilo ein Küsschen auf das Aua Aua


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

'Tis but a scratch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (20. August 2013)

*AW: Stöwer sprint dem Tod von der Schippe, Carsten vergleicht Bilder, Reinhard gönnt sich ein Nickerchen: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hatte Anno 1701 net mal probleme mit Win7 und habt ihr die behoben? 

Und Raff bei Breeze, das geht grad net in meinen Kopf rein warum hast du nix gesagt man hätte ein Fantreffen machen können


----------

